

SketchUp to BIM Model - bimhub
http://www.bimhub.com/3dconvert-sketchup-to-bim-model.html
In the digital world, constructing a building requires sophisticated technology that combines the benefits of high-resolution designs with effective project management tools.
======
zellyn
This video is an advertisement.

